# Electric Fireplace Surround



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's a surround and mantel I built and installed recently with an adjoining cab/shelf unit that will house the VCR, DVD, whatever, - - for the plasma TV that will be going in the open space above.

I'm sure you guys have already seen this, - - but I figgered I'd try to liven the place up a little . . .


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice Tom. You have a good eye for scale also. That is something that alot of people don't have.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave, - - now if I could just learn to get clear pics . . .


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I'm glad you posted some pictures Tom because I didn't have the settings right on the site.

That's why we have these "test periods"


----------

